# Safest Way to Preserve Meat?



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

I am very curious what the is the safest way to preserve meat is with no electricity? I am interested mostly for preparing meat produced on the farm for winter storage using off-grid, primitive techniques. 

I live in Dallas where it's very humid in case that matters.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Salt packing. Like pioneers used to do. Not indefinite, but long shelf life. Also jerkey, and dehydrated meats.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

smoke it dry.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Pemmican. Jar it. Friend at work jars moose. Comes out awesome!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

can it ... you'll have a whole lot less spoilage .... no other method would compare in safety and quality ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> can it ... you'll have a whole lot less spoilage .... no other method would compare in safety and quality ....


That is my vote as well, . . . canning can be done with a pressure cooker over a wood fire, charcoal, coal, . . . and while not as easy as on a propane stove or electric stove, . . . all you gotta do is watch it.

Pints take 75 minutes, . . . quarts take 90 minutes (IF my memory serves me correctly), . . . and in glass jars with a 1 inch air space above it, . . . and not touching the lid, . . . it should be good for years.

Oh, . . . and it really tastes good too,...............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

I really like the idea of smoking. Can anyone recommend some resources where I can learn the art of the smoke?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

BLG said:


> I really like the idea of smoking. Can anyone recommend some resources where I can learn the art of the smoke?


 As close as your local library. Books & DVD's.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Keep it alive and on the hoof til needed.


----------



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Keep it alive and on the hoof til needed.


Great advice indeed. The meat I will be using will come from sheep on my farm that are extra small so there won't be a huge amount of meat to preserve but still I don't image we will eat the whole thing in one day so I assume some form of preservation will still be needed.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Canning will keep the longest and humidity doesn't matter at all.
Dried and smoked meat (if done properly can give you a shelf life of up to 6 months) Salted meat will last a bit longer (if you can keep it cool) but canned meat will last for years.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

for wild game six months is a long time most will be consumed in a few weeks, back in the day they just stored up enough to get them through the winter and to keep it from going rancid in the hotter seasons.
knowing how to cure and store meat is a valuable resource. 
I would like to point out that knowing how to acquire food from natural resources can give a person a huge advantage in a time of crisis or shortage and part of that is proper handling and storing such foods.
it also lowers the holy shit we only have one can of peaches left feeling.


----------



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

I would say the length of time I would require would be just a few months if that. Just so we can slaughter one mini sheep at a time and preserve it just long enough to finish it off. 

Has anyone heard that red meat doesn't preserve well with smoking?

Medic, I agree that having such knowledge is a very valuable resource. Much more so than knowing how to stock up on store things (that will eventually run out), in my opinion.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you're only looking for short term storage, I'd go with the salt packing mentioned earlier.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

BLG said:


> I really like the idea of smoking. Can anyone recommend some resources where I can learn the art of the smoke?


probably the best site around for smoking meat and meat preservation .... http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking

here's a few plans for the smoker ..... Stump Tree Meat Smoker


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I think canning would be good.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Canning, and smoking, and jerky. How much does a mini sheep weigh?
Here in NM, people eat the sheep intestines and ribs are favorite.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> That is my vote as well, . . . canning can be done with a pressure cooker over a wood fire, charcoal, coal, . . . and while not as easy as on a propane stove or electric stove, . . . all you gotta do is watch it.
> 
> Pints take 75 minutes, . . . quarts take 90 minutes (IF my memory serves me correctly), . . . and in glass jars with a 1 inch air space above it, . . . and not touching the lid, . . . it should be good for years.
> 
> ...


if you do canning over coals on a regular basis or are prepping for the SHTF occasion .... a height adjustment device of some design helps immensely .... back in the day most of the BBQs had some quiky deal to move the wire grill up & down - for keeping steady heat/pressure on the canning pressure can - the more finite the adjustment, the better ...


----------

